# Wildcamp sites South Devon/Cornwall



## franco (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi all,
Going down to Cornwall in a couple of weeks and wondered what wildcamp opportunities there might be in South Devon/Dartmoor/Cornwall area.
Cheers


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Local byelaws preclude wild camping in Cornwall as we were advised by the Police once, Devon not sure.

C.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

not allowed to wild camp on Dartmoor, £100 fine


----------



## franco (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks Clive and Sprinta.

Doesn't look very promising on that score then!!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There are some excellent CL sites down that way. Where exactly are you going and I will have a look and see which ones we have stayed on. We were down there for a few weeks in September and October last year. There is a section on my blog about it www.hankthetank.co.uk check out winter 2009/ 2010 and South West Tour 2010

We love to wild camp but the CL's we found were just as good as any wild spot and often only £4 or £5 a night.


----------



## franco (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi Barryd,

We are aiming to do Dartmouth area,Dartmoor and area around Eden Project and south towards Falmouth. Nothing fixed as such so any suggestions welcome as we like to be flexible

Cheers
Franco


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Pretty sure Eden project will let you overnight on their HUGE car park !! ( I seem to recall a post about that very subject a week or so ago)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There is a wild spot near Slapton Sands here http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=50....0.298212,-3.637859&spn=0.000694,0.002631&z=19 We stayed on the beach front car park in January 2010 as it was snowing and we had to stop but I know some vans have parked in the spot above.

Are you in the Caravan Club as there is a cracking CL at Salcombe and a couple of good ones at Beer.


----------



## franco (Dec 14, 2005)

No but are C&CC members so will check out there Big Sites book.
Thanks anyway.

Have e-mailed the Eden Project but as yet no response

Cheers


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

I can recommend West Wayland Caravan Site which is between Looe and Polperro. I have posted this under Caravan Sites in Cornwall but do not know how to do a Link. Perhaps a moderator can help. Sorry I have just realised that if you click campsites by my name you can see this.


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

There is a carpark at Rame Head near Whitsand Bay. There is a coastguard hut with toilets. I have seen vans parked there, but cannot comment on overnight stays.
As already stated West Wayland is a good site, but Looe will be very crowded during the hols.
Another option is the Park & Ride carpark sites in Plymouth, The George is one and the other Milehouse (next to Pymouth Argyle). They do not charge for parking and you can get in or out at any time. Do not use the Coypool site (nr Plympton) as there are barriers which get locked at night.


----------



## hoya105 (Mar 10, 2011)

*wild camping*

I live in devon and have wildcamped regularly in devon & cornwall. As long as you keep away from the busy - usually seaside places it is fine. Occasionally a ranger will ask you to move on in Dartmoor national park - but if you choose somewhere out of the way - no probs. Haldon Hill has planty of small parking areas that are good for an overnight - just turn off left at the top of telegraph hill. Stick to the small ones or you will get a lot of unwanted visitors!!!
Get an Ordnance survey map of areas you want to go - they are great for small parking areas. Canals and riversides are usually ok too. Just be thoughtful - be fairly quiet, stay only 1 night and don't leave any litter. Oh - and spend the money you save on sites in the local pubs!


----------



## franco (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks to all for helpful repilies

Franco


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

*Dartmoor overnighting*

A warm welcome awaits you on Dartmoor. Born and bred in this area, I've not had to camp here but I've seen motorhomes in lots of places...
It's an area where local businesses are struggling in the recession and you'll have a warm welcome if you can bring a little something to the party.

I've seen small motorhomes parking up alongside the Leaping Salmon in Horrabridge, a lovely spot, and I hope they patronise the pub. Here's the address:

The Leaping Salmon Whitchurch Road Horrabridge , Yelverton, England PL20 7TP tel 01822 852 939

I've never seen a motorhome parked up at the Burrator Inn. Maybe it's worth a try? They have a big carpark and offer meals. Live music events as well. Say a local recommended you!!! I live very near.

The Burrator Inn 
Princetown Road 
Dousland, Near Yelverton 
Plymouth PL20 6NP 
Telephone: 01822.853121 
EMail: [email protected] 
Website: www.theburratorinn.com

All the best

Susan


----------

